# Show me your virgin warm up regulator.



## team illuminata (Apr 27, 2011)

Strange request perhaps but I'm replacing all the vacuum hoses and clamps on my US 85 WX quattro and my warm up regulator hoses don't look quite factory to me. I haven't found any parts diagrams that match the arrangement so have settled on just making it look like the original; whatever that may be.

image by Team Illuminata Motorsport, on Flickr


----------

